# SHIMANO Seido 4000 FA zum Hammerpreis!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (28. April 2010)

Hallo Angelfreude,​ 

ab sofort findet Ihr in unserem Shop die ​ 

*SHIMANO*​ 
*Seido 4000 FA*​ 

zum absoluten *Hammerpreis*!​ 






 




*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 

Neue Produkte​ 

*Unsere Angebote*​ 




​


----------

